# Any experience with Advantage Multi? (whip worm issue)



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

So we found out that one of our dogs has whip worm. They are all going to be treated with panacur now, in three weeks, and in three months. At that point we can either treat them with panacur every 3-6 months OR find a new flea/heartworm preventative that covers whip worm. Currently, we are using Revolution. We love it, so we are reluctant to change, but we can't really afford to do panacur every 3-6 months and have a different product for fleas and heartworms. Of course, sentinel is not being produced at this time. Our vet looked up some info and told us that Advantage multi will cover the whip worms, fleas, heartworms, other parasites, but no ticks. So my question is, Do you use this product? Do you like it? Have you had problems with it?


----------



## gerluvtx (May 1, 2012)

As far as I know, the only heartworm medication on the market that takes care of ticks too is Revolution (ppl can correct me if I'm wrong here). I'd get a tick collar- which is what I do with my own dogs (we like to use Scalibor) in addition to the medication instead if you choose Advantage-Multi. My friend uses Advantage-Multi on her dogs, and she seems to have no complaints about it.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you. I'm not too concerned about the ticks, although it was nice to know I didn't have to give them a second thought.


----------

